# Grilled Vermilion Snapper



## lovedr79 (Aug 15, 2018)

Grilled Vermilion Snapper that I caught last week, potatoes, jalapenos, carrots, spicy bell peppers, string beans, squash and zuchini. i grew all of the vegetables. came out well.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 16, 2018)

Looks great! I'll bet it was good.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 16, 2018)

it was indeed.


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks awesome man! Nice work! The time and effort you put into your garden shows.....


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jim said:


> Looks awesome man! Nice work! The time and effort you put into your garden shows.....



Thanks Jim. Yall would laugh, I dont have a garden. My land lord said no garden, I have plants all over the yard and in front if the house like shrubs that produce vegetables


----------



## gwar822 (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks good. I need to grow some peppers! And zucchini.. I'm in Florida so I should be able to


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 24, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## Still_c (Feb 6, 2021)

Looks great! Can you share any grilling recipe, maybe a special spice?
I use Kuuma Camco Stow N' Go 125 on my boat.


----------

